# Working for Acadian Ambulance. Anyone?



## dcolbert3 (Jan 18, 2013)

Would love to hear from anyone who has worked for Acadian to let me know their views on them. Have an interview with them on Tuesday and sounds promising so far! Thanks!


----------



## shfd739 (Jan 18, 2013)

dcolbert3 said:


> Would love to hear from anyone who has worked for Acadian to let me know their views on them. Have an interview with them on Tuesday and sounds promising so far! Thanks!



Which area are you interviewing for?


----------



## dcolbert3 (Jan 18, 2013)

Humble,Tx. I'm moving to Houston


----------



## troymclure (Feb 4, 2013)

ive been talking to them too. still have to go to school first. lol


----------



## ITBITB13 (Feb 5, 2013)

I've heard many good things about them. I am considering moving out to Texas, and that's where I would like to work. Any info would be appreciated!


----------



## dreadpiraterobby (Feb 26, 2013)

shfd739 said:


> Which area are you interviewing for?



If you need a job do it. I worked for them really didn't like it. I would be very scared if one of there medics tried to save me


----------



## STXmedic (Feb 26, 2013)

dreadpiraterobby said:


> If you need a job do it. I worked for them really didn't like it. I would be very scared if one of there medics tried to save me



You have your good ones and bad ones, just like at any other service. I've met some medics there that make me cringe, but have met many others that are very good at what they do. There aren't a whole lot of services out there that have an entire system full of stellar medics.


----------



## kindofafireguy (Feb 26, 2013)

Case in point, in an area I worked, we had a medic literally kill a patient in front of a doc and still keep his license. And he became an FTO. 

It happens everywhere, even in places that aren't private.


----------



## shfd739 (Feb 26, 2013)

dreadpiraterobby said:


> If you need a job do it. I worked for them really didn't like it. I would be very scared if one of there medics tried to save me



Lots of places have less than stellar medics. 

I've seen plenty no matter who the employer was.


----------



## Metro EMS News (Feb 26, 2013)

I'm moving to the Houston area soon. Would you share if you have been hired, and your experience thus far?
On the surface, Acadian seems on par with other providers in the area.


----------



## dcolbert3 (Feb 26, 2013)

Have my second interview with operations on Friday. Was supposed to be Monday but the recruiter had to reschedule. So far the Texas acadian division seems promising here.

Had to wait for the second interview because I didn't have my texas card yet. So that's why it has taken so long.


----------



## Metro EMS News (Feb 27, 2013)

Its great to see them begin interviewing with your TX card not yet in hand. Sounds like they work with you, which is more than I can say for some other providers. 
Best of luck on the interview.


----------



## txmedic5 (Feb 27, 2013)

Always heard Acadian had deep pockets, they pay more than most private ems around here. A jobs a job and experience is never bad. If you get it great for you, move on when you find another opportunity that suits you better!


----------



## dcolbert3 (Feb 27, 2013)

Well I had another interview today with a private ems called city ambulance service. They run 24hr shifts and seem like a good place to get experience. So I'll decide after Friday morning lol.


----------



## FoleyArtist (Mar 2, 2013)

hey not trying to thread jack but since we are on the subject of houston, does acadian do the 911 for houston? i was interested in finding a job in the houston area. I was looking into ETMC out of pasadena, tx which looks way close to houston but not sure if they operate throughout?? can anybody educate me on ems in houston? thanks


----------



## shfd739 (Mar 2, 2013)

I_DriveCode3 said:


> hey not trying to thread jack but since we are on the subject of houston, does acadian do the 911 for houston? i was interested in finding a job in the houston area. I was looking into ETMC out of pasadena, tx which looks way close to houston but not sure if they operate throughout?? can anybody educate me on ems in houston? thanks



Houston FD does the city proper EMS calls. Acadian I think does Humble and a couple other smaller cities close to it.


----------



## STXmedic (Mar 2, 2013)

EMS in the city of Houston is provided by Houston FD. There are other departments in suburbs and smaller cities inside Houston that provide 911 in their own communities. I do not believe Acadian is one of these departments.


----------



## FoleyArtist (Mar 2, 2013)

thanks, how about ETMC?


----------



## mct601 (Mar 2, 2013)

I have a friend working for ETMC, he seems to love it. I did student rides with Acadian and have friends with them. They're better than say, AMR.


----------



## Frozennoodle (Mar 3, 2013)

kindofafireguy said:


> Case in point, in an area I worked, we had a medic literally kill a patient in front of a doc and still keep his license. And he became an FTO.
> 
> It happens everywhere, even in places that aren't private.



So he shot him in the head or what?


----------



## kindofafireguy (Mar 3, 2013)

I can't remember exactly what med he was pushing, but he made a grave error in his drug calculations (used 1mg/kg instead of 0.1mg/kg) and pushed it. Doc was there when it happened. Nothing ever really came of it that I heard though.

This was just one in a long line of mistakes though. Eventually, it did catch up with him. Just not on that occasion.


----------



## Frozennoodle (Mar 3, 2013)

txmedic5 said:


> Always heard Acadian had deep pockets, they pay more than most private ems around here. A jobs a job and experience is never bad. If you get it great for you, move on when you find another opportunity that suits you better!



Acadian goes in, promises the moon, pays great, attracts all the medics worth attracting, undercut the local privates till they are out of service, and then :censored::censored::censored::censored: everyone over.  Once they have a market monopoly the pay rate drops, prices go up, and no one wins.  

They have a terrible reputation here and their medics are some of the most arrogant inexperienced people in the area.  They like to hire young new basics put of school and mold them in paramedic boot camp for six months.


----------



## shfd739 (Mar 3, 2013)

Frozennoodle said:


> Acadian goes in, promises the moon, pays great, attracts all the medics worth attracting, undercut the local privates till they are out of service, and then :censored::censored::censored::censored: everyone over.  Once they have a market monopoly the pay rate drops, prices go up, and no one wins.
> 
> They have a terrible reputation here and their medics are some of the most arrogant inexperienced people in the area.  They like to hire young new basics put of school and mold them in paramedic boot camp for six months.



What area is this? 

I don't believe in 9 years my pay has ever gone down. It actually goes up every year as does the base pay.


----------



## medic550 (Mar 7, 2013)

I see they are offering 7500 sign on for baton rouge la area. So ive heard good and bad things.  Is that not a good area to work in?  They were holding interviews up in OH this week.


----------



## Frozennoodle (Mar 7, 2013)

You won't do 911 up there iirc. EBR EMS handles that for east baton rouge. Not sure about the rest. The pay rate isn't the greatest. If you go to the New Orleans you'll make around 19-20 as a paramedic. If you're dead set on moving down here to work with them send me a pm and we can talk more about it. I'm from the area.


----------



## feldy (Mar 7, 2013)

Acadian does a lot of 911 backup in the New Orleans Area and has a lot of 911 contracts with the surrounding parishs. The City probably has the highest pay for basics and medics, but a lot of city employees have come from acadian.


----------



## Frozennoodle (Mar 7, 2013)

Have to start somewhere.


----------



## Metro EMS News (Mar 10, 2013)

*Acadian EMT position*

I applied online for an EMT-B position. I have not heard anything from Acadian. Does anyone have suggestions on how to proceed? Should I call them, or is there any insider advice on hiring?
Thanks!


----------



## dcolbert3 (Mar 10, 2013)

A recruiter for the area you applied will call you.


----------



## BayouMedic10 (Apr 13, 2013)

saw that alot of people on here looking for info on acadian. 

I work with Acadian in the Captial Area (east n west baton rouge and surrounding area)......Been here for about 3 years as a Paramedic. I work in the rural areas not in the city. Feel free to message me with questions. 

Overall I enjoy it, not perfect but the positives out way the neg. 

And Yes our area is giving $7500 sign on bonus. Come on board and take some of this Overtime money away from me its starting to overflow my bank account lol...


----------

